# My keto food diet



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

How's the diet looking, I have lost nearly a stone in 3 week's, But the fat loss seems to be slowing down 

Meal 1

Tin Tuna, baby tomatoes -salad, Black pepper, Olive oil

6 fish oils, 1 cod tab, 1 muti vit tab

Meal 2

50g protein shake, olive oil

Meal 3

5-6 egg omelet, Black pepper, 1 table spoon Olive oil

Meal 4

25g protein shake, 1 table spoon olive oil

Meal 5

250g chicken breasts, broccoli, Two table spoons olive oil

Meal 6

25g protein shake

I know i have to many protein shake, I will change this next week with more meat..

Also Is 40 mins fast walking, on a tredmill enough cardio every day?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

colt24 said:


> How's the diet looking, I have lost nearly a stone in 3 week's, But the fat loss seems to be slowing down
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> ...


fat loss wil slow as your calorie intake matches your calorie expenditure.....so you need to force urself into a deeper calorie deficit...on a keto u dnt wanna lower food intake...therefore up ur cardio. for the next 7days up ur cardio 10-15mins. then repeat the following week. work upto 1hour before breakfast and 1 hour afterworkout, keep working up in 10-15mins from week to week and ul carry on loosing fat and preserving muscle, dnt drop ur food intake on keto or ul loose muscle


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

also do u not like natty peanut butter or cashews?? much nicer and filling then olive oil! plus added fibre will help ur metabolism and help with fat loss further


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

lol

Sorry i forgot to add i also have nature peanut butter and cashews nut's 

I guess i will up my ****ty cardio 

thanks


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

no worries mate, erm if ur having both nattypnut butter/cashews at same time as olive oil this is wher ur going wrong too, too much fats, one or the other with lean protien meals.

also are u taking cytomel? this diet seriosuly hampers metabolism.....cytomel is important to keep metabolism in good state to keep loosing fat


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

You know what, i have no idea how much fat i'm having, i thought you need to keep it high fat in keto diet.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

also im not taking cytomel, about to start clen though


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

Green Tea has been a big help for me having 3 cups per day has really speed up my metabo on the keto diet....

Also i do a Carb Up on my keto as not to loose too much muscle...


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

cytomel is important with clen, it upregulates clen receptors allowing u to take clen for prolonged periods of time.....secondly like i sed cytomel is a thyroid hormone, on a keto diet, ur thyriod wil become surpressed, u need cytomel to carry on loosing fat.

thirdly......u hav to watch ur fat!!!! fat is stil calories lol!!!!! to loose fat ur body must be in a calorie deficit, shoot for 400cals from fat at each meal and 200cals from protien and ul be fine, and like i sed keep upping ur cardio ten mins everyweek. iv followed this diet for 14 weeks gettin ready for my comp n its a really effective diet. u need to be having a cheat meal everyweek too, as this again prevents ur metabolism grinding to a halt.

so in short, cytomel+ clen = important

count ur fats..no mor then 400cals of fat at each meal

up ur cardio every week

cheat meal once a week befor bed


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Can I have 400cals of fat per meal too PLEASE!!!!!!!! lol I wish :'(


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Andy -* Yeah I'm also on two cups of green tea a day  I really hated it, but now i love it :E

*XJPX -* Thank you mate! Only real reason i start this diet is due to injury, I've just over came RC injury, now i've just fractured my hand. I guess i will need to look into cytomel and see how much money i have left. You know what... I think i'm taking in to much fat's, for some odd reason i forgot egg's have fat.. on top of that i'm have 5 fish oil tab's with about 6 table spoons of olive oil through out the day  too much ....

Tbh, i really have no idea what cytomel is.. Injectable? steroid? tablet form... Sorry for my ignorants.

I've been starting to do fast walking cardio for around 40 mins, upping it next week to 50 mins. heart rate around 120? Sound about right for burning fat..


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

oo man yeah i know what ya mean mate, i love the green tea now,


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

haha no wonder ur not loosing fat anymor then u muppet haha, remeber 1 tablespoon of olive oil is 120cals, large eggs r about 100cals, 75grams of natty pnut butter is give or take 400cals. dnt count the fish oils they r fine, just count ur food sources.

cytomel is tablet, can get in 25/50mcg tabs norm, wud only need 25mcgs a day to start with to keep ur metabolism in check, then up that 12.5mcg every2-3weeks to keep the fat loss ticking over , cytomel is pretty cheap too so a worthy investment on this diet anyways


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

lol

I will cut down my fat intake, I haven't really worked out what i need, i.e FAT'S, protein,

I'm just guessing ;(

So cytomel is not a form of steroid?

Sorry for my ignorants

I'm going to cycle clen two weeks on, two weeks off..

Can i take cytomel right after clen?

I really appreciate your help mate!

thanks


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

colt24 said:


> lol
> 
> I will cut down my fat intake, I haven't really worked out what i need, i.e FAT'S, protein,
> 
> ...


no cytomel is not a steroid, its in the same sorta category as clen, if u take cytomel then u dnt need to cycle clen on and off, if u do that youl rebound in ur off periods, its another of the advantages of cytomel that it works synergistically with clen.

get both!! run them both together!! trust me its important....if u ignore this...ul blunt ur metabolism and stop loosing fat, then in ur off weeks to clen ul rebound and gain fat!!....so take my advice on this!!!!!!!!!!!

clen start at 40mcg a day ( 2 x20)

cytomel start at 25mcg a day (2x12.5)

dnt take mor then 20mcg of clen at a time, dnt take more then 12.5mch of cytomel at a time. for alternate weeks up ur dosage of cyto and clen.

so weeks 1 and 2 40/25, week 3 60/25, week 4 60/37.5 week 5 80/37.5

week 6 80/50 week 7 100/50 week 8 100/67.5 etc etc etc


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

XJPX said:


> no cytomel is not a steroid, its in the same sorta category as clen, if u take cytomel then u dnt need to cycle clen on and off, if u do that youl rebound in ur off periods, its another of the advantages of cytomel that it works synergistically with clen.
> 
> get both!! run them both together!! trust me its important....if u ignore this...ul blunt ur metabolism and stop loosing fat, then in ur off weeks to clen ul rebound and gain fat!!....so take my advice on this!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Why can't i just take 40mcg in one go, and same with t3? Whens the best time to take.

My scource only has cytomel in 50mcg is it to high?

How would i split up the dosage to make it smaller

Any idea which one to go for?

*UG 50x50mcg *

*
Pharma 30x50mcg*


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

colt24 said:


> Why can't i just take 40mcg in one go, and same with t3? Whens the best time to take.
> 
> My scource only has cytomel in 50mcg is it to high?
> 
> ...


u wanna spread doses evenly across the day....just like anyting...do u take ur whole protien allowance for the day in one meal?? or do u spread it evenly and consistently across the day.

50mcgs is fine just take a quarter or a tab a time lololol!!!! cummon now just use a lil common sense lol

doesnt matter which one, cytomel is cytomel lol


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I feel like a fool, I don't think it's a good idea to run clen/t3 on a keto diet when i'm a natty, surely i will just lose far to much muslce ;E

I think i'm just going to cycle with clen two weeks off and two weeks on, and see how it goes.

I've beeen looking around this site and found this thread, It's really put me off running the cycle now.

Sorry if i wasted your time mate.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

colt24 said:


> I feel like a fool, I don't think it's a good idea to run clen/t3 on a keto diet when i'm a natty, surely i will just lose far to much muslce ;E
> 
> I think i'm just going to cycle with clen two weeks off and two weeks on, and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


not at all mate, dnt feel like a fool, better to ask too many questions than not enough, glad could of been sum help, ahhh i didnt realise ur a natty, sorry...thts a whole diff ball game, i agree i wudnt run clen/cyto without an aas. i dnt really like the idea of PALUMBOS keto whilst natty full stop really i think it wud b v v v difficult to retain all of ur muscle mass.

timing ur carbs to loose fat and retain muscle may help u a lot mor....so moderate carbs at bfast and postworkout only. rest of day fats and protien only. have u tried other diet apporaches?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Nah, this is my first diet. Like i said i was bulking up and nearly reached 13 and half stone sitting at 5.8, But i ****ed my shoulders up then fractured my hand 

When you say moderate carb's, 120g on weight days? less on non weight day's?

Carbs before 4;00?

The thing is, i've already order the clen, would it be worth me even using it for abit? 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off?

See how that goes?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thyroid does become sluggish on a keto diet, as well as catabolic hormones over time; another way to keep the thyroid from slowing is to do some carbohydrate re-feeds.

Generally these diets work well with sedentary people, but athletes can have some good success with a keto diet too.

All diets that have restricted calories can have a loss of muscle, these diets were designed mostly for those that don't exercise, and for those that had to lose weight fast.

Scrimping on the fats and prioritizing protein is not a keto diet. Too much protein, as well as too many carbs will toss you out of ketosis.

The main staple of the diet or the one that has the highest percent of macro's is fat.

The object of this diet is to get into ketosis where the body prefers fat for fuel over sugar for fuel.

I would not add T3 personally without at the very least some GH in there, you will lose more muscle if you are using T3 to diet. Gear or GH should be added with the use of T3 as it is catabolic if used for dieting.

Ketogenic diets are very simple and too many people complicate them.

No more than 30 grams of carbohydrates a day, all the fats and proteins you want.

Some of my best days with weight loss was eating just bacon for my last meal.

Thing is, they control hunger very well, allow you to have very stable blood sugar levels which is important for fat loss, as spikes in blood sugar, elivates insulin, and although insulin is anabolic, it is a storage hormone, and fat loss stops dead.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Good post hackskii,

I really have very little carb's in my diet. I've started to notice that I'm lossing afair bit of muslce. It's prob a good idea if i don't start using clen, i'm not planing to use gear or GH.

I've been on the keto diet for about 5 weeks now, I'm really finding it hard to stay on it.

I wanna make a change, but have no idea where to start for the diet.

Maybe carb cycle?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Absolutly, I notice about 6 weeks the diet falls flat, then I add some very low GI carbs like an apple or an orange and slowly increase, during this time I also notice I start losing again.

You can slowly add in carbohydrates of the lower glycemic index ones, or you can do a refeed like every 5 days or so.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

When you mean refeed, is that cheat meal?

I've also found that, the frist few weeks I lost nearly a stone, now i see little weight loss every week.

When you say slowly add in carb's do you mean keeping it under 30-40g's?

Being a natty would carb cycle work better for me.

My muslces feel really soft, they don't feel hard anymore.

lower glycemic index ?

Oats stuff like that

Sorry for my ignorants


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

A refeed would be basicly your last two meals of the day would be low protein, and low fat, and high carb.

Then next day go back on the keto diet.

Weight loss is most pronounced at the beginning because of the water weight, carbohydrates hold 2.6 grams of water per gram of carbohydrate, this is why they call it carbo*HYDRATE*.

Fats hold .5 grams of water per gram of fats, so you can see there is about a 5 times + ratio here.

When going off a keto diet generally folks may be a bit carb insensitive because now you are going off of burning fats for fuel and start burning sugar.

You may spike insulin and if you eat too many carbs, you will gain some fat.

Introduction of good carbs or the lower glycemic index ones is preferred.

Might get some gas too from that....lol

Generally speaking, carohydrates that have fiber in them will be lower in the glycemic index because the fiber takes time for the body to break it down, and actually adding in fiber to a meal slows digestion, so blood sugars dont spike, which in turn spike insulin.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've really noticed that, I used to pass gas atleast 30 times a day when bulking, now i may let some gas out onces a day 

I really want to stop the keto diet, Should i just start with low carb's and work my way up to 120?

Carb cycle maybe, unsure what to do :e


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

heee heee, oh the delemas of dieting.....lol

Either way will be fine, just slowly ramp up the carbs using low GI ones, oats are fine, just slowly add them in.

Gas is a good indication that either you are eating some vegetable fiber, or not digesting your food properly, digestive enzymes work very well for this, bloating too.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Well I must tell the girlfriend, I'm sure she be happy that i'm turning back into a gas bag ; )

I was thinking maybe to start with

*Meal 1*

50g protein, 40g oats

*Meal 2*

Tin Tuna, baby tomatoes -salad, Black pepper, Olive oil

6 fish oils, 1 cod tab, 1 muti vit tab

*Meal 3*

5-6 egg omelet, Black pepper, 1 table spoon Olive oil

WORKOUT

*Meal 4*

40g oats,30g protein shake, 1 table spoon olive oil

*Meal 5*

250g chicken breasts, broccoli, Two table spoons olive oil

*Meal 6*

25g protein shake

Then maybe start a carb cycle after one week of that diet?

Or should i just keep my carb's around 120-130, with high protein?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You may just want to either add the carbs in first thing in the morning, or about 45 minutes before training and after training.

Both ways I dont see this as being a problem.

morning the body was on a resting fast and cortisol levels are elivated, carbs in here stops this dead, then you can use the stored glycogen during the day for fuel.

Or around training for energy, and PWO when you are insulin sensitive, this will store less fat and use more for replenishment to the muscle.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry to go on scott,

would you recommend a carb cycle, or just low carb's (120g's) for the rest of my cutting ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Either way, just keep an eye on the tape of the waist.

I have noticed that for a good diet, I will lose about an inch for every 5 to 6 pounds, with a keto diet I lose 1" for every 4 pounds, so you can see that it is working, and many suggest massive muscle is lost, I dont agree.

Yes stamina is compromised but not a one rep max.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheer's mate

thanks for your advice


----------

